# ZZIPLEX Open Casting Tournament Sponsored by Surfcast Pro-Shop Nov. 17 & 18



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

*Surfcast Pro-Shop *will host a casting tournament, Surfcast USA ZZIPLEX Open - Terry Carroll Memorial in Chesapeake VA on Nov 17th and 18th.

ZZIPLEX has been sponsoring surf casting sports in the USA for many years - more than 30+ years. 
The company had been run by Terry and Barbara Carroll. After Terry Carroll passed away, ZZIPLEX has been running by Barbara with Lee who is a successor of Terry Carroll. Terry Carroll was a great innovator and a giant in the casting sport where his influence will live on. Terry and Barbara Carroll’s supports and all their contributions to distance casting have been making this wonderful sport grow. This tournament is a tribute to Terry Carroll. This tournament will also be a great opportunity to both see and try many different ranges of ZZIPLEX rods that will be available both days of the tournament.

Surfcast USA Tournament hosted by Surfcast Pro-shop
ZZIPLEX Open – Terry Carroll Memorial sponsored by ZZIPLEX officially.

*Date & Time*
Nov 17th 10:00 am to 5:00 pm & 18th Sunday 09:00 am to 4:00 pm

*Casting Field*
1333 Indian Creek Rd 
Chesapeake VA.23322

*Awards*
Surfcast USA Plaque will be awarded to the caster with the longest cast of the tournament. Class Certificate will be awarded to the casters with the longest cast in their class.

*Prizes*
There will be four ZZIPLEX Rod Blanks Awarded – more details about the rods will be posted soon. Two rods from ZZIPLEX and two from Surfcast Pro-Shop.

The tournament winner will have a right to pick a prize first. Prizes will be awarded to the class winners by raffle after the tournament winner’s 1st pick. If the tournament winner is the winner of any other class, the class winner will be excluded from the raffle.

*Classes *
MAJESTY – Above 850 feet
MASTER - 725 feet to 850 feet
AAA - 650 feet to 725 feet
AA - 550 feet to 650 feet
A – 0 feet to 550 feet
JUNIOR: under 18 
SENIOR: 65 and up
Lady 
8 oz

*Membership *– Not required, it’s an open tournament, so every one is welcome!

Lunch and Beverages will be provided

Casting fee:
$30 for two day casting (Sat and Sun) 
$20 for one day casting (Sat or Sun)

*Tournament Rules *- Read below please

RUNNING LINE
The running line shall be made of high visibility mono filament material and be the same diameter throughout its entire length. The running line shall have the following minimum diameters:

.35 mm (.01378 inch) for the 175 gram & 8 oz weight
.31 mm (.01220 inch) for the 150 gram weight
.28 mm (.01102 inch) for the 125 gram weight
.25 mm (.00984 inch) for the 100 gram weight

SHOCK LINE
The shock line shall be made of high visibility mono filament material, be parallel throughout its entire length, and have the following minimum diameters:

0.75 mm (0.0295 inch) for 175, 150 grams and 8 oz weights
0.65 mm (0.0256 inch) for the 125 and 100 gram weights

There shall be at least eight turns of the shock line around the spool before any cast is attempted.

CASTING WEIGHTS
Only official weights provided by Surfcast USA may be used in a tournament. 
The official weights are 100 grams, 125 grams, 150 grams, 175 grams and 8 oz.
The weights may not be altered in any way. 
The weights must be returned at the end of the tournament.

LINE CLIPS
An approved line clip must be used to attach the casting weight to the shock line.

8 oz casting event rules
1.Casting Reel - minimum size similar to Abu 6500/Akios 656/Daiwa 20 size/7HT Mag

2.Amount line on the spool should be at least 275 yards of .35 mm diameter line.

3.Casting Type - Either a "Hatteras" style beach cast OR a lay back style ground cast not to exceed 220 degrees of rod arc from start of power stroke to center target line.

4.NO PENDULUM OR FULL TOURNAMENT (270 degree) GROUND CASTS.

5.Reel position - no restriction (high or low)


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Larry,

Sounds like a great event, hope you raise as much as we do for Terry's nominated Charity.

http://uksf.sea-angler.org/results/2018zi.html


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Looks like a good weekend out. Cheers for putting this on.


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks Andy,

This is the first Zziplex event here in the States sponsored by Surfcast Pro Shop and Zziplex so it's not a charity event. If successful, it would be great to be able to start having charity events in the future. It's great to have Zziplex involved and I'm glad to see Surfcast Pro Shop highlighting Terry and all that he's ment to the world wide casting community.

All the best,
LarryB


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Surfcast USA ZZIPLEX Open - Terry Carroll Memorial 
Casting Field has been changed to new loction - Winsor VA due to improper field condition.
Big Thanks to Ggoddy Fisherrereeldoctor, Larry and Tommy Farmer!
View attachment 58843


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Can someone post results?


----------

